# c-section w/removal paratubal cyst



## SkiJack75 (Mar 20, 2009)

I was wondering what cpt code to use for a removal of paratubal cyst at time of delivery? Could anyone help me on this?


----------



## Jr142325 (Mar 20, 2009)

Try using 49203 with a dx for the cyst.


----------

